# Microtia repair - I am coding a surgery for Microtia



## dewittd@wvumedicine.org (Aug 19, 2011)

I am coding a surgery for Microtia repair where we are shaping the cartilage and inserting it in the skin behind the ear.. what code do   we use for the shaping of the cartilage and inserting it,, not the removing of the rib itself?? 
help

Deborah DeWitt  CPC


----------

